# [mise en veille] Comment faire du suspend to disk ?

## Tom_

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais utiliser la mise en veille sur disque dur sur ma machine mais je galère.

Ce soir, j'ai essayé d'un côté hibernate-script + suspend et d'un autre côté pm-utils, et le résultat que j'obtiens dans les deux cas est le suivant : 

- mes écrans s'éteignent donc je suppose que la carte graphique est "suspendue"

- le pc continue de tourner ...  :Sad: 

- et impossible de reprendre la main.

Aujourd'hui, quelle est la méthode qui marche le mieux sachant que je souhaite utiliser un kernel vanilla : 

- hibernate-script + suspend ?

- ou pm-utils ? 

Comment débugguer tout ca ? 

Des idées ? 

Merci d'avance!

Log hibernate-script + suspend : http://pastebin.ca/1949908

Log pm-utils : http://pastebin.ca/1949907

Un extrait de ma conf noyau : http://pastebin.ca/1949910

Ma config : 

- AMD64 4000+ sur Msi Neo4 platinium

- Nvidia 6800 avec driver Nouveau

- Noyau 2.6.35.5

- Swap : /dev/sda6

----------

## Tom_

J'ai progressé un peu après avoir posté le message précédent!

J'ai utilisé la commande pm-suspend-hybrid et là le pc se met bien en veille. Par contre quand je le sors de la veille, mes écrans restent noirs  :Sad: 

Une idée pour corriger ca ?

----------

## fb99

sans nulle doute à cause des drivers nvidia, qu'il faut décharger et recharger, google est ton ami.

PS: pour être sur de cela, hiberne depuis un TTY et regarde si le resume marche.

bon courage

----------

## salamandrix

Si tu utilises KDE, powerdevil peut être très pratique.

----------

## Tom_

Merci pour vos réponses!

Je n'utilise pas le driver Nvidia mais le driver Nouveau (driver libre). A priori le support de la mise en veille a été amélioré pour Nouveau dans le kernel 2.6.36 donc je le testerai pour voir si c'est mieux.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Es-tu en 32 ou 64 bits ?

J'ai une config semblable (AMD 64x2 avec GeForce 7900 tournant sous nouveau), mais n'utilise pas suspend-to disk sur cette machine.

Sur mon netbook, ça marche impeccable depuis la .35 (Intel avec Wifi Atheros ath5k), tandis que TuxOnIce se vautre au redémarrage.

Si j'ai un peu de temps, je devrai créer un swap et tester suspend-to-disk.

----------

## Tom_

64 bits ici.

Plus d'infos, emerge --info : http://pastebin.ca/1951367

----------

## Tom_

Avec un 2.6.36-rc6, ce n'est pas mieux  :Sad: 

Je vais essayer la page suivante vu que je n'avance pas : http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.35.7/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt

----------

## mp342

Salut,

Pour info, si tu utilise la commande pm-suspend-hybrid, tu ne fais pas une mise en veille sur le disque dur mais une mise en veille en mémoire avec une copie de la mémoire sur disque dur au cas ou il y ai une coupure de courant.

Pour ton problème de PC qui ne s'éteint pas, j'ai eu la même chose et j'ai résolu le problème en changeant le mode d'hibernation :

HIBERNATE_MODE="shutdown" dans la conf de pm-utils (par default, j'avais platform et comme toi, l'hibernation n'allait pas jusqu'au bout)

Pour l'écran, j'utilise les drivers nvidia et je n'ai aucun problème que se soit en suspend-to-disk ou suspend-to-ram mais dans ton cas, peut être qu'une fois que tu auras réussi a compléter le suspend-to-disk, l'écran devrait se rallumer car dans le cas d'un suspend-to-disk, tu repasse par un démarrage classique (bios, grub ...).

.

----------

